# Teich Besuch und Erfahrungsaustausch um Dortmund



## max171266 (30. Okt. 2016)

Da ich für einige Tage in Werne auf Montage bin, würde ich gerne diese Zeit nutzen, um vielleicht 
mit dem ein oder anderen Teich Liebhaber ein Schwätzchen zu halten ;-) 
Erfahrungsaustausch ist immer gut....und man Lernt nie aus....
Lg Manfred


----------



## Michael H (30. Okt. 2016)

Morsche
Da komm'ste leider bei mir nicht vorbei , wohn in der anderen Ecke von Deutschland


----------



## max171266 (30. Okt. 2016)

Leider ein bisschen zu weit weg :-(


----------

